# Loud cooling fan in '01 540I?



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

:bigpimp: 
Guys - 

I just upgraded from a '99 528i to an '01 540i. When the (radiator) cooling fan kicks in (and it does in this godforesaken city of Houston, 94 deg in late October!!!) it is noticable. Obv, going from a little straight six to a V8 in the same size engine compartment will make a diff, but something like this? Any comments?


thanks

nate


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

natotx said:


> :bigpimp:
> Guys -
> 
> I just upgraded from a '99 528i to an '01 540i. When the (radiator) cooling fan kicks in (and it does in this godforesaken city of Houston, 94 deg in late October!!!) it is noticable. Obv, going from a little straight six to a V8 in the same size engine compartment will make a diff, but something like this? Any comments?
> ...


The fan is noticeable from outside my car, not from inside. Hope this helps 

-Mark


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

natotx said:


> :bigpimp:
> Guys -
> 
> I just upgraded from a '99 528i to an '01 540i. When the (radiator) cooling fan kicks in (and it does in this godforesaken city of Houston, 94 deg in late October!!!) it is noticable. Obv, going from a little straight six to a V8 in the same size engine compartment will make a diff, but something like this? Any comments?
> ...


Nate,
I have a 01 540 as well...fans are loud...I can definitely hear them from inside the car. I believe it is considered normal...as I have had my car to the dealer on several occaisions, and they never said anything. I have also heard others complain as well, and heard them say it was considered normal by the dealer.

If anyone thinks otherwise, please speak up...


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

540 M-Sport said:


> Nate,
> I have a 01 540 as well...fans are loud...I can definitely hear them from inside the car. I believe it is considered normal...as I have had my car to the dealer on several occaisions, and they never said anything. I have also heard others complain as well, and heard them say it was considered normal by the dealer.
> 
> If anyone thinks otherwise, please speak up...


I was into the dealer for a very very loud aux fan on my 2001 330ci.and was told that there wasn't anything they could do for me that there isn't a fix for it yet and said they had a fix for the 5 series with loud fans and they probably would come out with one for the 3 series. good luck


----------



## Soon to be ZHP (May 15, 2004)

natotx said:


> :bigpimp:
> Guys -
> 
> I just upgraded from a '99 528i to an '01 540i. When the (radiator) cooling fan kicks in (and it does in this godforesaken city of Houston, 94 deg in late October!!!) it is noticable. Obv, going from a little straight six to a V8 in the same size engine compartment will make a diff, but something like this? Any comments?
> ...


Likewise, my 99 528 and 01 525 are quiet, my 01 540i sounds like a street sweeper when I pull in the garage. :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

My 2003 530i is very loud also. I accept it as normal.


----------

